# Lift-off (out) postponed



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

I thought the engine/tranny was connected to the frame with three engine mounts, two bolts on the side and one connection in front. After removing these three connections I started to lift. Something didn't feel right. I looked under the car (again) and noticed that the tranny seems connected to the underside. 

Thanks to a post on a VWvortex forum, I now know that I need to remove 2 bolt connecting the tranny to the floor plan. Maybe tommorow.


----------



## duct-tape (Nov 13, 2009)

send me a message if you need any move rabbit info. I've owned about 20 of them


----------

